# Splayed wheels.



## Bad Wolf (Jul 22, 2013)

After completely disassembling my trailer, scraping and painting it I’ve put it all back together and noticed that the wheels are slightly splayed out. I've checked and there is only one way to mount the axel so I know I didn't reverse anything. 
Is it normal to have some angle or is this the result of damage? 
I’ve got a shop press that I could probably use to reverse the “bow” in the axle if the wheels are supposed to be perpendicular to the ground.


----------



## marshman (Jul 22, 2013)

ive noticed some new axles come with a bow in them... im not too sure why...


----------



## sawmill (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you remove the axle from the springs? Maybe if you did when reassembly you placed the bow down


----------



## sawmill (Jul 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323197#p323197 said:


> marshman » Today, 09:40[/url]"]ive noticed some new axles come with a bow in them... im not too sure why...


 I don't know if this is true or not, but I have been told that when the trailer has a load on it, it will let the wheels ride flat under the load


----------



## DrNip (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you talking about the wheels being positive chamber slightly? Take a look at the bottom right hand corner in this drawing of an axle. Maybe some axles have a slight bow in them while others have the spindles welded on at a slight angle. I assume this is so that the wheels aren't negative chamber under load which might cause premature tire wear. 

https://www.easternmarine.com/media/downloads/4710/49535_1.pdf


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 22, 2013)

There only one way this axle can fit so I know I didn't assemble it upside down. 

That drawing would have the wheels with a slight inward tilt. This is pre-stressing it so that under load they would probably deflect just enough to be vertical. 

Mine is splayed out (wider at the bottom) with the trailer unloaded. The boat and motor only weight 350-400 lbs., but if anything it splays out even more.

I'll have to start looking at other peoples boats/trailers to get an idea.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 22, 2013)

The drawing would have the wheels at a slight positive chamber (top of the wheel tilted out) and under load would have the wheels at 0 chamber (straight up and down). Are you referring to "splayed" as your wheels are already at negative chamber (top of the wheel tilted in)?


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep, top is tilted in. I'll try to get a pic late in the week.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 23, 2013)

It could be sometime in the trailers life the axle was flipped or replaced by someone who didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Did it work before you took it apart to clean it up?

2. Did you change anything in your cleaning?

3. Is there any reason that you can think of that would cause it not to work now?

4. There's this saying: "If it ain't broke...something something" I forget.

If it carries the boat, tracks well, and has never had an issue--like burning up bearings...


well, make your own choice.

Best wishes.


----------



## overboard (Jul 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323197#p323197 said:


> marshman » 22 Jul 2013, 09:40[/url]"]ive noticed some new axles come with a bow in them... im not too sure why...



The tilt trailer that I have my jon boat on has a bow in the axle. Pretty sure it's made that way.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323414#p323414 said:


> Kismet » Yesterday, 23:15[/url]"]
> 1. Did it work before you took it apart to clean it up? Yes
> 2. Did you change anything in your cleaning? No
> 3. Is there any reason that you can think of that would cause it not to work now?  Still works, just looks funny
> ...


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 24, 2013)

OK, Bad Wolf, Here's what we seem to know;

You bought the trailer used, so you really don't know any of it's history, other than what the last owner told you.
Might something have been done by an owner before him?

You rebuilt the trailer, and I assume you paid close attention to how it came apart, and reassembled it exactly that way.

I'm not saying you did anything improper, here, OK?

Let's ask this; You say there's only one way the axle can be installed, but I feel the need to question that observation.
Might one be able to flip the axle end for end and reinstall? (as in right-to-left, left-to-right)

I ask that, as it seems that if the spring perches are welded on, you may have a situation where some previous owner took it apart for whatever reason, but reassembled it incorrectly. If you currently have the axle mounted below the spring, it might have originally been on top of the spring, (axle between the spring and frame) with the wheel mount flanges on opposites side of the trailer than where they are now.

Roger


----------



## KICKEDBACK (Jul 25, 2013)

if my mind is working today I remember that some axles are engineered with a weight limit and then they are made with a pre-load built into them so when the load is applied it then straightens out so tire wear is controlled. sizing a axle is important and bigger is not always better. just my take on it and I'm sure there are some members on here that know a lot more than me. :shock:


----------

